

San Francisco Hacker News meetup happening this Thursday - lowglow

Hi Everyone,<p>I'm organizing a SFHN meetup this Thursday, November 29th. It will be at the Coderwall offices on 480 2nd Street, Suite 302 from 6pm-8pm.<p>Refreshments will be provided!<p>-<p>Please RSVP at http://sfhn.eventbrite.com/
and join our FB group at https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn
======
lowglow
Clickable: <http://sfhn.eventbrite.com/>
<https://www.facebook.com/groups/gosfhn>

~~~
JammuHendrix
I hit waitlist when I RSVP. Can I still drop by?

~~~
lowglow
Yes. I just opened up more tickets.

------
hunvreus
I'll be there with 2 colleagues from Shanghai where we've been organizing a HN
meetup every month for the past year and a half (<http://shanghaihn.org/>).

~~~
lowglow
I'm interested to find out what your format is and what has been working for
you guys. Please find me when you arrive so we can chat. Your site looks
great, btw. Happy to have our Shanghai HNers represent!

~~~
ienumerable
I went to a number of LA HN meetups organized by andrewvc that went really
well. You might want to ping him for tips...

Usually we had some socializing/networking time, followed by 1-2 lightning
talks and one longer talk, followed by more socializing.

------
aclimatt
Looking forward to seeing everybody there. How many spots were available?

------
tylermenezes
Nice to see these spreading to SF! I used to go to the ones in Seattle. You
might want to consider creating an event on Meetup, it's tended to work better
for us for recurring events like these should hopefully become.

~~~
lowglow
Thanks for the advice. I went ahead and made a meetup group for anyone
inclined <http://www.meetup.com/San-Francisco-Hacker-News-Meetup/>

------
donebizkit
Great. I am in. I just moved to SF and need some community friction.

~~~
lowglow
Awesome! Can't wait to meet you.

------
davecyen
Thanks for organizing. Free is very appreciated. Sounds like format/agenda is
still in the works, any possibility of posting a rough idea of what to expect
before would be sweet.

~~~
lowglow
Since this meetup is the first of many to come, I plan on using this as an
opportunity to meet, greet, and strengthen the community.

I'll talk with people about formats and perhaps send a survey out afterwards.
I'd like something that really helps the community without people ever feeling
like something is being sold to them.

The meetup should be pure, constructive, and hopefully everyone can grow a
little more because of it.

------
snikolic
I'm in. Just moved to SF and ready to meet some awesome new folks!

------
magicarp
Psyched to meet some HNers in SF!

------
nicw
Signed up, looking forward! Managed to get a 'pending' ticket that was dropped
by a fellow HNer. Thanks, whoever you are.

------
pdufour
Sweet, just registered.

------
suyash
Btw can you change the name of FB group from San Francisco to SF Bay
Area..since most people don't live in the city but surrounding areas?

~~~
geofft
For those of us who do live in the city, it's good to know whether an event is
actually in San Francisco, which means I can get to it by bike or public
transit in the evening, or generically somewhere in the Bay Area, which would
probably be fine for someone who lived generically elsewhere in the Bay Area
and had a car, but not for me. So the distinction is semantically meaningful.

------
iwaffles
See you guys there!

------
suyash
Awesome...more meetups in Bay Area!

------
DanielRibeiro
Great! Being one block away from home/work, there is absolutely no excuse for
me not to go.

------
necubi
Wow, got one of the last spots after only 47 minutes. Maybe a larger venue is
warranted?

~~~
lowglow
I'm not sure if everyone that RSVPs will show up. If we reach capacity at this
event, I'll plan to have the next one at a larger venue.

Either way, I bumped up the number of available tickets.

------
nthitz
What goes on at these meetups?

~~~
lowglow
The idea is that no matter how small the scene may seem, we all need a good
excuse to get out and meet more awesome people.

This event will give us all a good opportunity to talk about projects, expand
our network, and hopefully learn something cool.

------
nodesocket
Can't make this one, but certainly interested in attending the next.

~~~
lowglow
We'll try to make these monthly or bimonthly depending on demand.

~~~
nodesocket
Nice. Thanks for organizing.

------
lsiebert
Damn, I'm in class then. Next time.

------
noinput
Looking forward to it!

